# "Прострелы", высыпания герпеса, пара грыж



## Arsstorm (9 Ноя 2016)

Всем здравия и моё приветствие.

Вероятно, это не совсем по теме "позвоночник", но однозначно 50/50.

Начну по порядку.
а) в детстве переболел ветрянкой, с тех пор раз в полгода на губе были 1-2 болячки, проходили сами собой без проблем за несколько дней, всё обыденно;
б) любил бегать зимой в хоккей, вечерами много сидеть у компа; однажды боли стали невыносимы (после 2 дней игры и 2 ночей игр); когда появилось время, 31-ого марта 2013-ого узнал их, что у меня 2-3 грыжи/протрузии в крестцово-поясничном отделе. По иронии судьбы 1-ого апреля был не только мой ДР, но и первый день новой, офисной работы. На ней я промучился 1.5 года (после чего ещё на 3 месяца ушёл на новую, но такую же, сидячую работу)... Первые 2 недели жил на уколах (комплекс B-витамин, мильгамма, диклофенак, все дела). К маю всё "притёрлось" (видимо, буквально), ноющие адские боли прошли, появлялсь лишь иногда после чрезмерных нагрузок. 
в) Чуть менее года спустя, в январе 2014-ого, вылез генитальный герпес (партнёр один, здоровая, на стороне не был никогда), потом на плече и на ноге. С тех пор стабильно до февраля 2015-ого вылезал раз в 5-7 недель. Лечил ациловиром, позже валоцикловиром. Связываю это с нервами ("всё это надоело" ну и не уменьшившимся количеством сидячей же работы - здоровье, нервы, мало спорта/иммунитета).

В феврале 15-ого меня "ушли" с уже новой, но тоже офисной работы, ушёл в свой малый бизнес, нервяки и "сидячка" заметно снизились, спина стала меньше беспокоить (меньше сижу), герпес перестал вылезать. Проверился по МРТ (2 года спустя), протрузиЙ стало больше, но грыжи и старые ппотрузии стали "ровнее", симметричнее (что некий прогресс, ибо изначально всё было в разные стороны вкривь-вкось).

Во время рецидивов герпеса замечал (уже потом осознал), что ПОЧТИ КАЖДЫЙ РАЗ (буквально 8 из 10) ВЫСЫПАНИЯМ ПРЕДШЕСТВОВАЛ ПРОСТРЕЛ В СПИНЕ, но не в моём проблемном отделе, а где-то под лопаткой (не помню - всё время под одной и той же или же под разными). Прострел быстрый, но внезапный, резкий, в самых худших традициях. После него в половине случаев спина на 1-2 дня замыкает/"затекает", её "хватает"/дёргает после попыток сильно повернуться. Пил пироксикам, мазал диклофенак, ходил в шарфе, т.к. всё это относил на ГРЫЖИ. 

Сегодня утром тянула немного спина, ибо 4 дня было очччень много сидячей работы + нервов по этому поводу (рутина, концентрация, усталость). С утра сидел у ПК и занимался делами, не дёргался, пил чай и релаксировал, ВДРУГ - прострел, как раньше. Сразу мысль "такого не было с февраля, а ведь обычно за этим следует..." => В аптеку в панике - валвир ударной дозой, витамин Ц граммы... Не помогло. Сижу весь в высыпаниях, зуд, злоба, нервы... Снова гуглю и думаю...

ВОПРОС, уважаемые люди медицины: МОЖЕТ ЛИ ЭТО БЫТЬ ТОЛЬКО ГЕРПЕС? 
Раз почти всегда прострел перед зудом; если всегда за ним идут высыпания; если прострел не в проблемном отделе, а в другом (лопатки - грудной; который не болел и не болит в обычное время, хотя поясницу "ломит" после машины). Как это вообще возможно на "костном уровне"? Не смог найти достаточной и достойной по пользе информации, наткнулся только на сей проф.форум. Может, вы подсобите... Радовался с февраля, что нет высыпаний, как тут внезапно снова проблема...

П.С.: не было МРТ грудного отдела, ибо не было жалоб; могу приложить снимки крестцового (надо ли?); анализы на герпес не сдавал, ибо не знаю специфики, их видов и пр., клиник (какой-то "герпетический центр" в Мск отпугивает словом "АКЦИЯ" и ценой в 15 тысяч за анализы).


----------



## La murr (9 Ноя 2016)

*Arsstorm*, здравствуйте!
Покажите докторам имеющиеся снимки, разместив их в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Arsstorm (9 Ноя 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *Arsstorm*, здравствуйте!
> Покажите докторам имеющиеся снимки, разместив их в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.



Дико извиняюсь, не понял, какие именно нужно выложить - мне дали диск, на нём штук 100 фото. Выкладываю архив, как он был на диске.


----------



## La murr (9 Ноя 2016)

*Arsstorm*, предлагаю Вам всё таки поработать с архивом самостоятельно, а снимки разместить в альбоме -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20427/
Спасибо за понимание!


----------

